
Chinese maze: Village makes giant QR code from trees - abalog
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-41277549
======
heroprotagonist
I tried two QR readers on the photos in the article. They did not detect the
code.

Would it have been much more effort for the photographer to take a photo that
was scannable? Or is there just too much variance in the arrangement and no
reader would actually scan it even without a photo?

~~~
frumiousirc
Barcode Scanner on Android gives:

[http://weixin.qq.com/r/WD-i_pfE3sqhrdOZ92pK](http://weixin.qq.com/r/WD-
i_pfE3sqhrdOZ92pK)

Visiting that link simply forwards me to

[http://www.wechat.com/mobile/en/](http://www.wechat.com/mobile/en/)

Rather anticlimactic.

~~~
paradite
That is exactly working as intended.

You need to install WeChat and use the app to scan it to go the official
account of the tourism office.

------
dogma1138
On a side note about 9 years ago I was involved in a project to study
"digital" camouflage and exploitation of the image recognition systems for a
GIS solution primarily for governments where patterns were used to "fool"
algorithms that identify objects such as buildings and roads.

We did identify a few issues with an ESRI/IBM solution, I always wondered if
these techniques are being actively used in the field.

It won't fool a human analyst but since satellites often operate in mosaic
mode these days and generate 10,000s of images per tasked pass CV is often
used to identify objects of interest.

This QR code reminded me of this.

------
novalis78
Yes, my car had one too, so anybody could tip it when they thought I was
driving well. Fun Bitcoin project of 2012. Though hardly anybody knew what it
was, it actually did get some tips.

------
qz_
I LOL'd at the site headline: "Chinese maze: Village makes giant tech code
from trees"

